# Minimum Wage Increase - 2015



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

It appears that the Mexican Minimum Wage will increase by 4.25% January 1, 2015 (the number is typically adjusted each year):



> Mexico's National Minimum Wage Commission (Conasami) decided Friday to recommend the raising of mandatory 2015 compensation by 4.25%, slightly above the anticipated 3.54% inflation predicted for the year ahead by the nation's central bank, the Bank of Mexico (Banixco).
> 
> Mexico is divided into two economic zones for minimum wage purposes, with workers in metropolitan zones where the cost of living is higher receiving more for their labor. In Zone A, which includes Mexico City and Guadalajara, the new minimum will be 70.10 pesos on Jan. 1. In Zone B it will rise to 66.45 pesos. The mid-range daily wage will thus be 68.28 pesos in 2015. At today's exchange rate of 14.6 pesos to the dollar, that's $4.68 USD per day, $140.40 per month and $1,684.80 annually.


Click here to read the article in its entirety.

The Minimum Wage number has significance greater than as a floor for wages paid. Various government fees, fines, etc. are often calculated as a multiple of the Minimum Wage as paid in Mexico City (Zone A) (MX$70.10 per day).

Two of the major political parties are pushing for a larger increase in the Minimum wage and there's the possibility that may happen. However, the recommendation of commission which made the recommendation is always or almost always accepted from what I'm recalling.


----------

